
Revisiting the NSA Suite B Announcement - FredericJ
https://www.fredericjacobs.com/blog/2016/01/27/NSA-QC/
======
matheweis
Pre Snowden, I didn't believe in the conspiracy theories. However, it is by
now apparent that not only were the conspiracy theorists right, but it was
worse than anyone believed.

When you combine the Suite B announcement with the fact that the Director of
the NSA (Mike Rogers) - as well as the former Director (Michael Hayden) - have
both publicly taken a pro-encryption stance (1) in opposition of nearly every
other three-letter agency in existence, you have to wonder what they are and
aren't scared of.

a) They clearly have very little concern with today's conventional encryption.

b) They clearly are very concerned about upcoming developments, to the point
that they are publicly asking the industry to skip Suite B entirely in favor
of spending their R&D on implementing post-quantum algorithms.

I, really, -really- hate to be that guy, but these guys are in the know, and
it doesn't seem like much of a stretch that we either have functional quantum
computers running shor right now today, or the R&D is basically done, and
we're a few months-years away from being able to.

(1) [https://theintercept.com/2016/01/21/nsa-chief-stakes-out-
pro...](https://theintercept.com/2016/01/21/nsa-chief-stakes-out-pro-
encryption-position-in-contrast-to-fbi/)

